# Prada Pet Bag



## meowmeow

hi everyone,  I just received the small pet bag and while it’s very cute, I’m not sure if I should go for the larger size.  The description doesn’t say how many lbs the bag can hold and I can’t find any reviews on it.  But what I like about this one is that it has a long strap where I can carry it crossbody.  Does anyone have this and can let me know how yours is holding up? My dog is 7lbs and I’m just worried that she’s too heavy for the bag ... lol

Picture attached.  Let me know what you think!


----------



## IntheOcean

The bag is cute, but its occupant is cuter!   I don't have this bag, but I think it should be able to carry a 7lbs dog with no problem. Does he have enough room?


----------



## karylicious

I definitely think you should get the bigger size. My dog is 3.8lbs and I found her to be stuck in the small bag. I decided on the backpack instead though.. which is already out for repair! ...


----------



## julzzang

Been contemplating on getting this as well. Not sure how it’s going to hold up though. I read in a different thread that the backpack has design issues.


----------



## loves

My dog is 9lbs and I prefer the larger bag for him. I ended up not getting the bag, am still looking.


----------



## julzzang

I know wrong thread but I ended up getting the Fendi carrier. It’s ok, but same issue as the Prada, not enough structure. I guess the vuitton Baxter is still the best for pets


----------



## karylicious

julzzang said:


> Been contemplating on getting this as well. Not sure how it’s going to hold up though. I read in a different thread that the backpack has design issues.


They fixed by bag twice… but it’s perfect now!


----------

